# Realtors and Pets



## Minca (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi,
Does anyone know of a reputable realtor in Hua Hin?
Also, anyone know how to transport pets safely to Thailand?
I have cats and a parrot and I know I have to get a CITES permit, (export
permit, import permit) from USA and to Thailand, but I am worried about
getting the cockatoo there alive. I think the cats may be less of a problem.
Thanks,
Minca


----------



## Julieflowers (Apr 22, 2010)

Did you get sorted with your pets? When are you hoping to travel.
We came here from Bahrain with 2 cats and 2 dogs and it was a nightmare but only because 4 animals is a lot to handle. If you are coming with just a couple of animals it will be a breeze.
Just stay calm and carry your dettox and kitchen roll for their cages.
If you have not got sorted yet let me know and I will try and help.


----------



## Minca (Feb 14, 2011)

Julieflowers said:


> Did you get sorted with your pets? When are you hoping to travel.
> We came here from Bahrain with 2 cats and 2 dogs and it was a nightmare but only because 4 animals is a lot to handle. If you are coming with just a couple of animals it will be a breeze.
> Just stay calm and carry your dettox and kitchen roll for their cages.
> If you have not got sorted yet let me know and I will try and help.


Hi,
My husband and I just came back from visiting Hua Hin and love it. We looked at some homes for purchase and have a realtor helping us. The flight from the US was long (26 hours) and I know it will be uncomfortable for the pets. I guess if I fly, I would have to go from Pennsylvania to Seattle or California, stay overnight to let the cats out
and then travel fly to Japan the next day and on to Bangkok from there. The bird is another problem. Doesn't look like many airlines will take him and I don't want to put any of the pets in the cargo hold. Any suggestions?
Thanks,
Minca


----------



## AnyGivenDay (Feb 23, 2010)

*Pets*



Minca said:


> Hi,
> My husband and I just came back from visiting Hua Hin and love it. We looked at some homes for purchase and have a realtor helping us. The flight from the US was long (26 hours) and I know it will be uncomfortable for the pets. I guess if I fly, I would have to go from Pennsylvania to Seattle or California, stay overnight to let the cats out
> and then travel fly to Japan the next day and on to Bangkok from there. The bird is another problem. Doesn't look like many airlines will take him and I don't want to put any of the pets in the cargo hold. Any suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Minca


Why not find a nice home for the bird before you come over to Thailand? That would be kinder than stressing it out over a long flight and quarantine. Curious as to why you are buying a home right away and not renting first.


----------



## Jonta (May 6, 2011)

*Bangkok Condo Finder*



Minca said:


> Hi,
> Does anyone know of a reputable realtor in Hua Hin?
> Also, anyone know how to transport pets safely to Thailand?
> I have cats and a parrot and I know I have to get a CITES permit, (export
> ...


Hi Minca, I'm afraid i dont know any in Hua Hin, but in Bangkok there is one really good called: Bangkok Condo Finder
Good service and reliable.

Good luck!


----------

